# Best setup possible for £7500



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i am after setting up a 3rd system i will be using a denon 6200w and a emotiva xpa3 gen3 amp with blue jeans cables for speakers and interconnects and a oled 65ec6v tv a oppo 205 4k player ps4 pro console wii console and the new xbox one console and the nvidia shield console

my question is i want in peoples opion the very best components for £7500 to make a 11.4 hometheatre system using the above components i have bought already i want the very very very best components to use
i want the very best bang for the buck system on the planet

my room is 30x30x25

i watch 75% movies 25% music

i like my all out action movies horror scifi war movies and comedy

for music i like pop rave techno hip hop r&b house heavy metal classical orchestral

i paticulary like drums guitar bass flute piano saxaphone keyboard

i want 4 subs
i want it to sound AWESOME for films and music thanks
markyboy156 is online now Report Post 
Edit Quote Multi-Quote Quick Reply
Reply Speakers

Edit Tags
Tags
None


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hello anyone there BUMP BUMP


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont you think you've already gotten your answer in the 8 or more other posts you have started about similar topics?


----------



## Dolus (Jul 31, 2013)

> i want the very best bang for the buck system on the planet


Save up some more money and buy an IMAX/THX cinema. :smile:


----------

